# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II: April 21, 1926 - September 8, 2022

## Ironman

I was notified this morning that Queen Elizabeth II had been under medical monitoring this morning and was hoping she would pull through.  I have a copy of her Platinum Jubilee vignette with Paddington Bear.  My mother gave me a Paddington Bear with three books as a kid - I still have him over 40 years later despite losing his accoutrements lol.  That video clip had me in tears, but in a pleasant memory way.

I had returned home from my psychiatrist's appointment to find out she had passed - it kinda knocks the wind out of my sails.  She had just worked with Liz Truss to start the transition to her role as Prime Minister yesterday.  It was her speech on the death of Her Majesty that she officially referred to Charles as King Charles III.
I want to offer condolences to the people of the British Isles.  Most of us haven't ever been through something like this, so it is a new experience.

I hope that the transition to King Charles III will be peaceful and encouraging.  

God Save the King.

----------


## CloudMaker

I guess even the adrenochrome can’t keep you going forever LOL

----------


## rabidfoxes

I'm not a royalist but I'd like to extend my condolences to those who are. It's good to know it was a peaceful death and she did live a long life. Whilst I'd happily see the end of monarchy, Charles might prove to be a surprisingly good king. He's allegedly spoken out against the cruelty of Rwanda deportations, he is fairly environmentally-minded and we do share a dislike for bad architecture that's marring the London's skyline. Remains to be seen...

----------


## Otherside

Thank it. Its a bit surreal, not many people alive who have lived through a new monarch before. I have a bit of respect for how she kept on going as Queen. 


@rabidfoxes
 remains to be seen indeed.

----------


## Cuchculan

70 years on that throne. That was a very long time. You would have to give up a lot to become Queen that young.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I wanted the day off. Only government employees are getting Sept 19 off to "mourn" here in Canada... goddamn it, sucks balls being in the private sector.

Also we better not be using Charles' mug on our next money printing cycle. If we must use a face from the monarchy I would much be pleased with Princess Diana instead.

----------


## Ironman

> I wanted the day off. Only government employees are getting Sept 19 off to "mourn" here in Canada... goddamn it, sucks balls being in the private sector.
> 
> Also we better not be using Charles' mug on our next money printing cycle. If we must use a face from the monarchy I would much be pleased with Princess Diana instead.



It'll be Alfred E. Neumann.  Elizabeth will be phased out.  Your PM will see to it - Justin Dil...

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> It'll be Alfred E. Neumann.  Elizabeth will be phased out.  Your PM will see to it - Justin Dil...



No idea what any of this is referencing. Terry Fox should be the frontrunner to be on our money, but this blasted country is never going to rid ourselves of the monarchy. I would feel a lot better if we could get the day off.

----------


## Otherside

I have the day fod next Monday. It 8a not enforced. But I am.in big, Well known F100 retail head office.

If we told staff they could not go to funeral, oh, the shitstorm that would follow. 

We will not get rid of a monarch here. It is tradition, for however many millennia. Story of Europe...

----------


## Ironman

> No idea what any of this is referencing. Terry Fox should be the frontrunner to be on our money, but this blasted country is never going to rid ourselves of the monarchy. I would feel a lot better if we could get the day off.



MAD Magazine - Alfred E Neumann looks like Charles.

----------


## Ironman

> I have the day fod next Monday. It 8a not enforced. But I am.in big, Well known F100 retail head office.
> 
> If we told staff they could not go to funeral, oh, the shitstorm that would follow. 
> 
> We will not get rid of a monarch here. It is tradition, for however many millennia. Story of Europe...



It's the most visible one.  We deliberately don't have a monarchy here - but we have Congressmen here who think they are.  That's just as bad, especially when they are nasty elitist people.

I worry about King Charles III being like that.  Who has their pajamas pressed and their shoelaces ironed?  Don't those little plastic things melt in the heat?!  Make him wear VelCro lol.   One inch of toothpaste on the brush?!  Seriously - OMG that's not METRIC?!  I can brush my own teeth!  

Americans don't do Metric either lol.

By the way - I got snapped at on YouTube over the current viewing of Her Majesty.  I was complimenting David Beckham on how he was humble to wait in line as long as he did, and said he was "totally respectful.  Period".   And this girl named "Emma" (not Baby Spice) was mad because I said "line" and "period" - she didn't want me to put them in the sentence.   PFFT

David Beckham is three weeks older than me (Liz Truss is a month younger) and it is totally awesome to see people my age FINALLY stepping up.  We need more of that.

----------


## Otherside

> It's the most visible one.  We deliberately don't have a monarchy here - but we have Congressmen here who think they are.  That's just as bad, especially when they are nasty elitist people.
> 
> I worry about King Charles III being like that.  Who has their pajamas pressed and their shoelaces ironed?  Don't those little plastic things melt in the heat?!  Make him wear VelCro lol.   One inch of toothpaste on the brush?!  Seriously - OMG that's not METRIC?!  I can brush my own teeth!  
> 
> Americans don't do Metric either lol.
> 
> By the way - I got snapped at on YouTube over the current viewing of Her Majesty.  I was complimenting David Beckham on how he was humble to wait in line as long as he did, and said he was "totally respectful.  Period".   And this girl named "Emma" (not Baby Spice) was mad because I said "line" and "period" - she didn't want me to put them in the sentence.   PFFT
> 
> David Beckham is three weeks older than me (Liz Truss is a month younger) and it is totally awesome to see people my age FINALLY stepping up.  We need more of that.



We use metric here? Some things we don't (miles per hour rather than KM per hour), but mostly we use metric. Struggle to find anyone under 60 who undestands imperial. 

Monarchy here is an odd one. It is the head of state. Officially, signs things into law. Has no real power though, these days. Queen did quite well at it. Did not really ever get involved. Really never said much in the way of an opinion on things. Even when she was asked by PM Cameron to speak against Scottish Independence. Charles III may need to hold his tongue at times. How it still exists is that it does not have any power, does not start forming opinions.

There are legitimate concerns and arguments against the monarchy, and then there are the cranks. Would ignore the cranks you see on social media. Are mostly ignored here. Legitimate concerners are not the ones cheering on a death. 

He was respectful queueing. The view on it here. Unlike some other celebrities, who skipped the queue using the foreign dignitaries line. And wore a facemask to try and hide the fact that it was them skipping the queue. I personally will be going nowhere near that queue, I'm not standing out in central London for however many hours in this weather.

----------

